# Hang Hau MTR station parking



## merlin7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all

Does anyone currently park at this station for the day and then catch the MTR into Tai Coo. Firstly is it doable? 
If you do it, could you please tell me the cost of parking and how long the trip on the MTR takes?
The web site tells me $5 per hr , but that was in 2005!
I would be most grateful for your help.


----------

